# Ca. 1905 John Jay Young 'Automobile Cycle Skates'



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 3, 2022)

Ca. 1905 John Jay Young "Automobile Cycle Skate" set offered here for your DOND pleasure.
I believe these are completely original down to the grey solid rubber tires. Larger than they appear in photos, they measure 20" long at this setting with roughly 5" wheels.
These were designed to either use a strap to mount to your boot / shoe or you could affix a boot permanently to the base from the underside.

They are fully adjustable, as they are setup now they are at their smallest setting.
I have not cleaned or oiled them so I'm sure if desired they would clean up. 

I have seen and will attach a few images of these skates in use. One image attached shows of a set retrofitted to receive a tiny little motor, I do not know anything else about the photo but I am smitten with it.
Also shown is a period illustration of this design as well as a couple images borrowed from another cabe thread showing these skates in use. 

To me it is obvious in studying the engineering and construction Mr. Young was inspired by and emulated the bicycle with his design. The dropouts, ball bearing axles / races, and balancing nature of the bicycle all carry over to this interesting but fleeting variation of a skate. 


Located in Richmond, VA
I travel and can meet along the way, shipping available at actual cost to buyer. 
Can be handed off at Memory Lane if desired, there are a couple other swaps I'm trying to figure out how to attend as well.


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 3, 2022)

200


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 3, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> 200



Thank you for the start @ninolecoast but ND


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 3, 2022)

300


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 3, 2022)

350


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 3, 2022)

400


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 3, 2022)

450


----------



## ninolecoast (Feb 3, 2022)

550


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 3, 2022)

ninolecoast said:


> 550



I was hoping for a few more gas tank dollars to fund an upcoming bicycle buying trip but I'm told you're on the level and obviously committed-  @ninolecoast - I'll call it, DEAL - PM me sir.


----------

